# This guy needs to star in the next Xmen as Magneto



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/30553-one-step-beyond-magnetic-man-video.htm

And have some voice over on him.

Dammmn...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wow...

there's so much about humans that have yet to be understood or tapped.


----------

